# Latest Addition To The Strela Family...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

latest addition to the family... Early Sekonda non-luminous dial Strela...










I'm not sure what serial number it is as I am still at work and have not been able to remove the back. The 'A' of the sekonda is larger than the other letters can anyone confirm this if they have a similar model or photos of it?

Resets properly after a couple of clicks of the reset button, so the return hammer spring must be a bit weak after all these years and the crown unscrews so that will need some thread lock glue. The case needs a good clean and has a couple of scratches here and there but I have better cases and crystals in my parts bin.

The Hands are painted black but as I have seen this on other similar models I think it was original and will leave it for now - the blued chrono seconds hand shimmers seductively under certain lights...























She keeps good time too !


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow what a beuaty







Have you got any idea on when it dates back to


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Wow what a beuaty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta. I will know its age when I can view the serial number, although these are very rare and usually dialed 'Poljot' most Sekondas were the later more well known black dial with luminous markers/Spade hands.

I think mid 1960s is safe to assume


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice and congratulations


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very, Very nice


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

That is a gorgeous watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It could come and live at my house.


----------

